# UWO Hockey - 70-200 2.8 Test Run



## GoM (Jan 10, 2008)

Picked up a 70-200mm f/2.8 today, and tonight was a men's hockey game between UWO and the Ryerson Rams. UWO raced out to a 2-0 lead, but 5 straight unanswered goals from Ryerson put the game beyond doubt. 

Caveat: UWO's site doesn't have the player numbers on it and I didn't pick up a sheet with the team info. My mistake.

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11





#12





#13





#14





#15





#16


----------



## Corry (Jan 10, 2008)

Good stuff, Stu!


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Jan 10, 2008)

Good stuff, hockey can be tough. I like the action you've caught, but the color seems a little of (blue) and most could use a crop.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 11, 2008)

nice series. i think #4 is spectacular!


----------



## LeSueur24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Did you shoot these through the glass? They came out great if you did.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 12, 2008)

Good work Stu! Nice stop-action stuff, and you did well with the white uniforms against white ice and boards.


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 12, 2008)

I love #14!  The player flying through the air is awesome!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice shots! I speak from experience here, shooting hockey is tough. Extremely tough. One, the lighting in a lot of arenas is subpar at best. Two, well, there's glass between you and the action using the best perspective. And three, it is an extremely fast sport. I've been using a fixed 180mm f/2.8 Nikon for my shooting, but I'm picking up a 70-200 VR soon, and these shots just make me more excited for that focal range. Very nice shooting here, Stu is it? Just curious, auto-focus or manual-focus?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 12, 2008)

nice series

PS: Ive hear that collapse rubber light hood are nice to have, so than when a player hits the glass that youre shooting thru the camera does not push in to your eye as fast,  giving you a spit second more to react


----------



## osirus (Jan 12, 2008)

love the 2nd last pic.


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice shots...hockey is way too white for me though...


----------



## Kazoo (Jan 13, 2008)

Like #9, great angle. Like how you caught it right after the good ol 'Stang took the shot.


----------



## GoM (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all the replies, all.

Couple responses...

LeSeur - Yep. Just found some spots at the right angle without too many puck/check marks on it, so it was fairly clear shooting, especially when pressed right up against the glass (ie: I forgot about anything in my third of the offensive zone between the boards and faceoff circle) 

Trenton - Auto-focus all the way. Servo mode is a dream, and high-speed shooting is nice, though I usually only end up with 2-3 frames/scene anyway. Hockey's too fast for manual focus, unfortunately.

Jeff - The hood is nice because it means I can push right up against the glass without worrying about my lens at all. With a 70-200, I wouldn't be using it when the player's up against my pane anyway, but with a wider angle lens, I can see it maybe coming in handy for the reaction

Can't wait to try this out with some different sports, now


----------



## chantal7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Those are some nice shots! I love hockey :heart: but I don't have that nice lens you got to take amazing pictures.  Job well done!


----------



## DigiJay (Jan 16, 2008)

Those are great pictures.. I have a heart for hockey, so I am particularly interested in these.
Can I ask what your settings were?

I had to laugh when I saw #5, I saw the name Topping and immediately thought about pizza... then #6 there's a big ad for Domino's. 

Great series


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 20, 2008)

hockey player myself....love the last shot, it's my fav..really see the power in the slap shot....


----------



## mrodgers (Jan 20, 2008)

Great shots!  Especially the concentration on the face in #3, getting by the D in #7 and the aftermath of a hit in #14.  Great action!


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Feb 3, 2008)

I love #12 and #14. Very cool action frozen in time.....


----------



## GoM (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks guys...hopefully there'll be another game coming up next week I can get out to


----------



## ChrisP (Feb 10, 2008)

Love the shots - yet another hockey player here and am looking forward to shooting some games!


----------



## ashadiow (Feb 10, 2008)

<--------- Effing Hockey NUT... Hockey Canada Officials huh?  Must have been across the border.   

4, 14 and 16 are the best. The thing to capture when shooting hockey is obviously the speed, but also the concentration on the faces of the players.

Look particulary at the focus in the face of the player in #4. It is ridiculous. It also shows one of the most difficult things in the game. Moving the puck without lookign at it. Stickhandling a puck is probably the single most unappreciated skill in all of sports.

And a 40D huh? You were shooting these at 6.5 fps weren't you... I am so jealous. Hockey is why I want a 40D. But I will be picking up a 70-200 first. Oh, and what ISO are you shooting these at. Could you publish some Exif data for a few of the ice action shots.


----------



## dashboard2003 (Aug 21, 2012)

I agree that number #4 is awesome.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 21, 2012)

Another 4 year old post brought back to life.


----------

